# Casualty tonight



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else was watching Casualty tonight - there was a very strong mesothelioma thread running all the way through it, and the link to asbestos was stated clearly.

Since Mesothelioma UK is the MHF charity this year, it's worth watching:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012kn53 (iPlayer link)

I don't know if Mave saw it, but I've sent her the link (she's away this weekend).

Gerald


----------

